# Why my Tropheus ikola so dark?



## relaxg (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all, I got 15 WC ikola and 18 F1 moorii sunspot in my 1.2 meter tank,

they get along well, and breeding.

But the color of ikola is dark, they don't show yellow often.

Is it because of the light？My light is dark.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What are your nitrates?


----------



## relaxg (Apr 14, 2016)

noddy said:


> What are your nitrates?


Normal, I tested NO2- and NO3-, both fine.

My filter is "strong" enough I think.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What were the readings? Do they colour up after a water change?
Every type of Tropheus I have ever kept has turned dark/dull in high nitrates.
If I didn't do massive water changes weekly they would start to lose their bright colour.


----------



## relaxg (Apr 14, 2016)

noddy said:


> What were the readings? Do they colour up after a water change?
> Every type of Tropheus I have ever kept has turned dark/dull in high nitrates.
> If I didn't do massive water changes weekly they would start to lose their bright colour.


I used Tetra test kits, both readings were almost 0.

I also have an algae turf scruber (ats) besides the normal filter, so the NO3- was very low, so I didn't change water frequently, only 1/4 a month, that might be the reason.

Thank you very much.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How do the sunspots look?
I have found that when mixing two types of Tropheus in one tank, one of the groups will dominate the other and neither group will show their best colours.


----------



## relaxg (Apr 14, 2016)

noddy said:


> How do the sunspots look?
> I have found that when mixing two types of Tropheus in one tank, one of the groups will dominate the other and neither group will show their best colours.


Sunspots are OK, colorful, but they are smaller, ikolas are dominating the tank.

They get along very well, the alpha male of sunspot shares the same rock with ikola alpha male, interesting.

So this might not be the reason.

I did 1/3 of water change yesterday, ikolas still dark.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I used to change 100g in my 120g tanks every week.
Maybe you just have some bad stock. Can you post a pic or two?


----------

